# The fastest growing citiy in the world~~Shenzhen（深圳）China!



## BJSH (Apr 18, 2006)

Shenzhen has become a megacity,but Dubai is still a small city.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*China's First Golden City*

Dubai always claims that it is the fastest growing city in the world. However, I believe many Chinese cities are growing faster than Dubai. One of which is Shenzhen.

If Dubai's growth is phenomenal, Shenzhen's growth is sort-of a miracle. And Shenzhen isn't even the fastest growing city in China. Cities like Chongqing are growing even faster.

Dubai just seems to be growing faster because of the amount of media attention it gets. Almost every project gets announced on newspapers. Meanwhile, Shenzhen's (and almost all Chinese cities') construction projects remain largely unknown despite being completed.

Furthermore, when Chinese cities plan something, it gets approved and/or gets constructed right away. Moreover, it gets completed very, very fast, and at a very high quality at that. 

Meanwhile, Dubai's mega-projects such as the Al Bawadi project gets too much media-hype but construction status never gets underway.

In short, many Chinese cities grow faster than Dubai (in real infrastructure terms) but remain largely unknown to most of the world because they do not have the same hype-machine that Dubai has. Moreover, they tend to be overshadowed by the China's big two (Beijing and Shanghai). Dubai is still a fast growing city but it's more like 'the most overhyped city' on the planet.


----------



## BJSH (Apr 18, 2006)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> Dubai always claims that it is the fastest growing city in the world. However, I believe many Chinese cities are growing faster than Dubai. One of which is Shenzhen.
> 
> If Dubai's growth is phenomenal, Shenzhen's growth is sort-of a miracle. And Shenzhen isn't even the fastest growing city in China. Cities like Chongqing are growing even faster.
> 
> ...


I dont think Chongqing growing faster than Shenzhen.
and Shenzhen is becoming a high tech city,many famous China conpanies come from Shenzhen,Such as Huawei,ZTE ect.


----------



## kingkong (Nov 2, 2005)

**

低调，低调。


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I was in Shenzhen, Dubai and in Beijing. From the overall amount of construction is Beijing the fastest growing city. Skyscraper wise (100m+) is Dubai the fastest growing city of this 3 and % wise is Dubai also the fastest growing city. 

I was 2 years ago in Dubai and now i will go again to this city. The amount of skyscrapers under construction doubled in this 2 years. I think the amount will also double in 2 years. 

I think that in some years, if nothing big will change, Dubai will also have the biggest amount of contrsuction on this planet.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## James R. Hawkwood (Feb 23, 2007)

China realy grows superfast!! And this city looks far far better then its western counterparts... Everything looks so good and it has much green in it to make it feel more organic and healthier!!


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

very amazing photos , my country need many endeavour before caughting China about economy


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

blue_milkyway88 said:


> very amazing photos , my country need many endeavour before caughting China about economy


are you from vietnam?
vietnam developing as fast as china these years.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## christianhoang (Jun 1, 2006)

oliver999 said:


> are you from vietnam?
> vietnam developing as fast as china these years.


Close to China and aiming to past China in the growth rate this year!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

James R. Hawkwood said:


> China realy grows superfast!! And this city looks far far better then its western counterparts... Everything looks so good and it has much green in it to make it feel more organic and healthier!!


It was once the opposite in fact. Shenzhen was infamous in China for its growing pains (as with all cities in their history) - smog, heavy construction and exploitation from sweatshop workers to migrants and flowering prostitution (both male and female). Once subsidiary to Hong Kong, where everything you could get in HK but at 1/10th the price, it was often inferred to in guidebooks as 'Hong Kong without the culture', aswell as being notoriously commercial, plagued by bad achitecture and bad city planning.

Of course nowadays, in typical hyper speed fashion, its 'aged' into a prosperous, clean and manageable city - twice the size of HK too, and increasingly home to China's moneyed classes, and the higher culture they demand from art galleries to golf courses. One finds it hard to believe a tertiary level city produced within 15 years.

Hong Kong is a 100m walk across the road from Shenzhen's passport control - the citys are linked territorially.


----------



## beaujoe (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm in awe. Shenzhen is quite the beautiful city. I am going there this fall (but only for a week). I can't wait! This is definitely going on my list of "must see Chinese cities". And it's so close to Hong Kong too!


----------



## williamhou2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

Tom_Green said:


> I was in Shenzhen, Dubai and in Beijing. From the overall amount of construction is Beijing the fastest growing city. Skyscraper wise (100m+) is Dubai the fastest growing city of this 3 and % wise is Dubai also the fastest growing city.
> 
> I was 2 years ago in Dubai and now i will go again to this city. The amount of skyscrapers under construction doubled in this 2 years. I think the amount will also double in 2 years.
> 
> I think that in some years, if nothing big will change, Dubai will also have the biggest amount of contrsuction on this planet.


Dubai's average GDP growth since 2000 is 13%.Shenzhen's average GDP growth since 2000 is 15%. both quite high and Shenzhen's is 2% higher. 
Dubai GDP growth 2005:16%. Shenzhen GDP growth 2005: 15%. Dubai's is 1% higher.

However, many infamous chinese cities grow at about 17% and I do know several cities grow at above 20% per year, the highest one I know is 29.3% for last year.

The earliest recorded mention of Dubai is in 1095 AD.There are records of the town of Dubai from 1799. From 1833, there is record of rulers of Dubai. (source:wikipedia) The population by August 2006 is 1.422M. The GDP in 2006 is $40.9billion.

Shenzhen was established 27 years ago and the economy has since then expanded over 2000 times by 2006(200000%+ increase)，reaching $71billion . The population by the end of 2006 is 14M(total population, including migration). It is the fastest growing city EVER RECORDED since human civilisation.

Dubai can claim as the fastest growing city of megaprojects or the fastest growing well-known city in terms of total economic growth in the past 3 years however .


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Shenzhen is enormous. I too have traveled there and it has skyscrapers as far as the eye can see.


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks like architects are paid the minimum wage, but the growth of the city is amazing though!


----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm currently reading the graphic novel "Shenzhen" by the talented and insightful Guy Delisle. He had to spend a while there supervising a team of Chinese animators at work on a television series. Shenzhen for him was challanging. He had to deal with incredible loneliness and cultural alianation. A trip to Hong Kong feels to him like a visit to heaven.

The Shenzhen Delisle draws and describes is a difficult, not too cheerful city, but I'm sure it'll seem wonderful once I finish this book and move to his other work that's waiting at my bedside table: Pyongyang. 

.


----------



## eddie88 (Apr 3, 2007)

Unbelievable


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Yuval said:


> I'm currently reading the graphic novel "Shenzhen" by the talented and insightful Guy Delisle. He had to spend a while there supervising a team of Chinese animators at work on a television series. Shenzhen for him was challanging. He had to deal with incredible loneliness and cultural alianation. A trip to Hong Kong feels to him like a visit to heaven.
> 
> The Shenzhen Delisle draws and describes is a difficult, not too cheerful city, but I'm sure it'll seem wonderful once I finish this book and move to his other work that's waiting at my bedside table: Pyongyang.


Interesting, I just looked this up and found a pdf preview of it on the net:
http://www.drawnandquarterly.com/imagesPreview/a4436af6cd9f46.pdf


----------



## jd83 (Apr 3, 2007)

The first thing that grabbed my attention was the very structured planning.
Amazing, it seems there is a huge masterplan for the whole province.

The open spaces for parks which link throughout the city is amazing. I am very impressed.

Definitely a place i will be putting on the "travel to" list.


----------



## Chapi (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

oliver999 said:


> what is the language? franch?


hehe...french! like Astralis already said, it's Croatian! How did you come to an idea that it could be french?


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

oliver999 said:


> your country has small population, and very near to europe center, so you'll have bright future.


Thnx...it would be great if we could develop so fast as Shenzhen. We'll go slow but safely! hehe :lol:


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

still cant believe iv walked this city


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

Doesn't look very pedestrain friendly to me, looks more like a american city with motorways zig zag across the city.


----------



## theworldshallcry (Mar 8, 2007)

Impressive growth!

The city doesn't look very liveable though. There seem to be few lively street-fronts, and poor pedestrian access. Almost like a sunbelt American city, except with far worse congestion.


----------



## vipermkk (Feb 12, 2006)

This city has better pedestrian access than many of American cities I've been to 
USA is a automobile society for many places without a car you can do nothing and the public transportation system doesn't really help.


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice city there but traffic looks crazy.


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

what are you talking about ? Dubai is fastest growing city in the world !! you probabley never saw dubai !!!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

No it's not, they're just building more. That doesn't mean they're growing at a faster rate.


----------



## vipermkk (Feb 12, 2006)

In terms of currently building new skyscrapers Dubai is the fastest growing one
In terms of economy growth over past two decades it would be Shenzhen


----------



## ALKUN (Dec 16, 2006)

IMPRESSIVE.
I LOVE THIS CITY.
I WOULD LOVE TO VISIT IT .


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

WOW! AMAZING! I'm curious what caused Shenzhen to explode from tiny village into mega city just in 25 years?


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

CrazyAboutCities said:


> WOW! AMAZING! I'm curious what caused Shenzhen to explode from tiny village into mega city just in 25 years?


the chinese speed. the powful chinese communist party.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ How does it work that way? Force chineses to move to that city?


----------



## vipermkk (Feb 12, 2006)

it's the first place opened for FDI in China


----------



## alexanderxu0707 (Jul 21, 2006)

to compare shenzhen and dubai,i think dubai is a consumer,shenzhen is a producer;also dubai is based on oil,shenzhen is based on high tech and creative.


----------



## vipermkk (Feb 12, 2006)

alexanderxu0707 said:


> to compare shenzhen and dubai,i think dubai is a consumer,shenzhen is a producer;also dubai is based on oil,shenzhen is based on high tech and creative.


probably dubai is based on financial service

Indeed shenzhen is the Hi-tech city of China


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ How does it work that way? Force chineses to move to that city?


ten million chinese people come to shenzhen for "shenzhen dream". high salary,high living standard, those are very attractive.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

oliver999 said:


> ten million chinese people come to shenzhen for "shenzhen dream". high salary,high living standard, those are very attractive.


That made alot of sense right now. We have alot of cities are like that in USA too but we never really experience that huge overwhelming boom like Shenzhen is experiencing right now. I should visit Shenzhen too when I plan to visit to China in few years from now.


----------

